# Wishlist Part III....



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2021)

Could only find one from 2010....

What's on your styrene wishlist?

This one would be cool in 1/48-1/32! 😎

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2021)

It would be nice to have one in 1/48.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2021)

1/72 Consolidated B-32 
1/72 Vickers Warwick
1/72 Arado AR 234 A
1/72 Boeing Sea Ranger
1/72 Curtiss P-60 (complete series)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

Anything from early IIAF, 1920's and early 30's.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

Go, go to that, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'd love to see more between the wars as aircraft!











Source: Ye Auld Web

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)

There are the resin kits of the 1/48 scale. There is one more but not sure if it is the resin kit or the vacu one.














the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2021)

Really have become fond of those high winged fighters....and that Lorraine-Dietrich 12Eb engine must have sounded sweet!











Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 645496
> 
> View attachment 645497
> 
> View attachment 645498


What are the Kits of Following Airplanes??? Most likely 1/72 and / or 1/48 scale .


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)

The first one is the Breguet 19A2. There was the Hit Kit model released of the 1/72 scale . Possible quite difficult to find. But trying the Allegro, etc .. it can be bought.
The alternative for the HK kit may be one of the Omega Models resin sets.





In the 1/48 scale you may find a resin one of the Historic Model series eg. the no. A-01, A-02, A-03, etc... .





The second one is the Polikarpov R-5. IN 1/72 scale it can be Parc kit no.7211. There are also the Maquette, AMG or APEX. kits. Additionally you may find the Print Scale 72-362 decals with the IAF markings fro the R-5.









In 1/48 scale the AMG kits especially the no. 48819 with the Iranian kite ..









The third one is the P-47D Thunderbolt late . You may find them a lot. Almost all of modelmakers offer the correct kits in both scale. It may be the Revell, Tamiya, Academy etc ... there is quite nice selection of them offered. However there may be a trouble with finding of the 1/72 scale decal markings for the IAF.

1/72









1//48









And the IAF decal markings ... in 1/48

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2021)

B-21


----------

